# Suns sign Marcus, Markieff Morris to contract extensions



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> The Suns doubled down on the Morris twins.
> 
> Marcus and Markieff Morris each signed four-year contract extensions with the Suns more than a month before the deadline, navigating the peculiar circumstance of twin contract negotiations with agent Leon Rose. The Suns secured the forwards to what appear to be fair-value deals that could prove even better when the salary cap skyrockets in two years.
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/story/spor...markieff-morris-contract-extensions/16420367/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I wonder if Marcus is okay with his brother making that much more than him.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

that's going to look real good when the cap jumps over the next few years


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> I wonder if Marcus is okay with his brother making that much more than him.


Article says they were asked how they would divvy up the total between the two of them. Seems like they're both fine with it.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Article says they were asked how they would divvy up the total between the two of them. Seems like they're both fine with it.


I guess that settles it, then.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Marcus wouldn't sniff this type of $ if Keef wasn't on the team/


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Dissonance said:


> Marcus wouldn't sniff this type of $ if Keef wasn't on the team/


Was going to say that too. Don't think he'd have any room to complain or be upset regardless.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

I like the way the team took care of this. Signing two brothers to extensions at the same time could have really gone badly. Focussing on a total and giving the brothers input in to how it would be split up was brilliant. 

Now, if only that would work in other situations.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Not going to lie I didn't expect Keiff to get that much. Last year he was solid but not spectacular. Though I do think he will take another small step forward, and I think his peak is like 16 and 8 maybe as a starter. Which is solid and would be great at this price tag. 

Like Diss said, Marcus wouldn't make anything near this if it wasn't for his brother so I'm sure he's absolutely fine doubling his pay day. Now if the Cap jumps like it's supposed to Suns will be looking good. Now to try and get Dragic at a bargain and see if Plumlee/Len are worth keeping around.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Kieff is great. He is a solid defender who can guard 3's and 4's. He also is deadly from 3pt range. I foresee Marcus developing his outside shot soon. That will open the lanes for him to play like Maggette.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm going to assume you got them confused because I wouldn't call Markieff's 31% last year or 33% for his career "deadly from 3pt range". And I wouldn't follow that upby saying Marcus will develop his outside shot soon considering he is a career 37%(38% last year) shoot from 3pt range.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I am good with Keiff's dollar amount and agree with what the article said about him comparing to Taj Gibson.


I'll say this, I am much more happy paying Keiff 32 million over 4 years than Channing Frye the same amount.

On the flipside, I hope that just paying players to be on the roster because they are siblings doesn't come back to bite us. 

My excitement for hoops season has probably ramped up from a -11 2 weeks ago to maybe a 4-5 now.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

l0st1 said:


> I'm going to assume you got them confused because I wouldn't call Markieff's 31% last year or 33% for his career "deadly from 3pt range". And I wouldn't follow that upby saying Marcus will develop his outside shot soon considering he is a career 37%(38% last year) shoot from 3pt range.


I can't tell them apart. I looked up their numbers and flipped them. When watching, Kieff seemed to hit key 3s though.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Kieff has the range but he's not a great 3pt shooter. That's why he had a great year last year, we finally got a coach that didn't try to force him into the Channing Frye mold. He's a much better shooting the 15-20footer and playing int he paint.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

PS. Thank God Frye is FINALLY gone


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

^^ lol


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance said:


> PS. Thank God Frye is FINALLY gone


For some reason the press seems to think he was instrumental to the suns' success last year. I guess they never watched a game because he was terrible.


----------

